# cheap shrimp for stringy algae?



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

what are common and cheap shrimps that I can use to get rid of stringy algae?


----------



## RCode (Dec 12, 2010)

You can usually get 6 for a $1 Ghost Shrimp... they are kinda cool, but need brackish water to breed so what you have is what you get.

Or you can go with some cherry shrimp, a little more expensive, don't get as big, but with right conditions will breed out to hundreds. This can depend whats in your tank as well.
Depending on how much algae you have, they may not really do a whole lot. They aren't really big eaters. You may also want to look at what is causing the algae.

Hope this helps a bit...
-Sam.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Ghost shrimps don't eat algae, IIRC. You can use either Amano shrimps, or better yet, Siamese Algae Eaters.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

It maybe best to identify what type of algae you have before buying livestock. There are many algaes that look stringy.

http://www.aquaticscape.com/articles/algae.htm

This site has some decent info and recommended fish/shrimp for different types of algae. Using cleaners is only a temporary solution though, as it would be much better to find the root cause and change that.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Gammarus shrimp (also know as scuds) are voracious algae eaters, but their small size makes them better for fish food. if you could find some of the bigger species (around 1/2"), they might survive and breed in some tanks.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

i have a 2 gal tank with a pair of guppies, an oto and moss.
the algae is not a big issue now, but i can see some forming so in the long run itll accumulate.
are ghost shrimp and red cherry shrimp my best options?
pls advise on the effects of cherry shrimp in my nano setup.
thanks


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

If all you have is moss you should not be getting much algae unless your lights are on to long or you are getting sun on the tank. What is the lighting on your tank and how long is it on for. 2 gals is really to small for otos plus they like to be in groups . I would rehome the otto and add some cherry shrimp. ps ghost shrimp will not eat much algae.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

If by string algae, you mean hair algae (it looks almost like silk). the easiest and most effective method : dollar store tooth brush. The algea eaters takes forever if they even eat the right algae.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

if it is hair algae, would red cherry shrimps do the trick? imnot having an outbreak. but itd b good to know that theres a natural source of food other than flakes. so if cherry shrimps do munch on hair algae, i will maybe get 3 or 5 and pop them in there.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

ninjaturtle said:


> if it is hair algae, would red cherry shrimps do the trick? imnot having an outbreak. but itd b good to know that theres a natural source of food other than flakes. so if cherry shrimps do munch on hair algae, i will maybe get 3 or 5 and pop them in there.


Depends really on what you mean by "stringy" algae. If it's tough looking, then no. If it's soft looking, then maybe.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

its soft for sure. its barely noticable to be honest. but i can see it forming if i stare really close.

are cherry shrimps hard to take care of? will my guppies eat them?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

ninjaturtle said:


> its soft for sure. its barely noticable to be honest. but i can see it forming if i stare really close.
> 
> are cherry shrimps hard to take care of? will my guppies eat them?


Your guppies WILL eat cherry shrimps. Might not happen right away, but it will happen eventually. You're better off with Amanos.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

haha yea i want to make sure its safe also. will the amano attack guppies n guppy fries?

and what is the going rate for amanos in the GTA?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

ninjaturtle said:


> haha yea i want to make sure its safe also. will the amano attack guppies n guppy fries?
> 
> and what is the going rate for amanos in the GTA?


No they will not, but amano shrimps are too big and too fast for 2g tank. They can easily jump out.

The main question is type of algae you have. Is it soft? Can you get one 'string' and pull it out?

Shrimps do not eat 'rigid' types of alges.

Look here: http://www.aquahobby.com/articles/e_freshwater_algae.php
It's your algae is 'Hair Algae'. Any kind of shrimps will help. 
It's 'Thread Algae', you'd better throw away all plants with it.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

i think im gona go with the Red Cherry Shrimps.

hopefully the reproduction of the shrimps will be higher than their death rate.

what are the prices for cherry shrimps? im only looking to get maybe 5?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

ninjaturtle said:


> i think im gona go with the Red Cherry Shrimps.
> 
> hopefully the reproduction of the shrimps will be higher than their death rate.
> 
> what are the prices for cherry shrimps? im only looking to get maybe 5?


Cherry shrimps are cheap, sometimes they are even free 
It's better to get 8 or 10. Five is a risky start for a colony. And get young shrimps, not adults.

I have a *general suggestion* about looking for a cheap livestock.
Think for a minute how much time you will be looking at your shrimps for at least next several months. How much efforts, carry and passion you will give them.
So, my point is. Get creatures that you like, not just cheap ones


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

oh dont worry, i like it cherry reds too.

i actually prefer it more than amano becuz it looks nice and easy to care for and not too large.

if anyone know where i can get some free cherry reds pls advise

thanks!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

agree with igor. gets crystal red shrimp instead. it will change your life.


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

For algae, it's best if you address the source of the problem rather than trying to find livestock to you clean the tank. It's pretty hit and miss with this approach.

With that said, if it is hair algae, I find either otos or amano shrimps the best in dealing with it. My 1 oto single-handedly keeps all the rocks in my tank algae-free. The amano shrimp does pick at it, but he's not as good as the oto. RCS do eat them, but you'll need a ton of them to notice a difference.

Crystal shrimps don't do much with algae IME. They'd rather eat detritus and biofilm on the substrate.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

i already have an oto right now and its doing a good job with the walls.
but i find some in between my moss so its really just an excuse for me to add some color to my tank as well.
i have yellow colored guppies so i actually wanted the cherry red for the contrast.
im hoping the shrimp will grow fast enough to have a colony in there.
theres a huge bunch of moss just submerged at the moment for guppy fry and potentially RCS fry if i get it. 
there is also a moss wall that is growing out. so when the moss wall is good enough, i will use whatever moss that is just floating there, and make side moss walls. this way there'll always be refuge for the RCS and guppy fry.

crystals are too expensive, so i prefer the RCS more.

cheerS!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I can offer you some (up to 10) free cherry shrimps. AND You will also see other shrimp that you will like for sure 

Crystal red shrimps need some preparation ahead, they won't breed in any tank.


----------

